# Paintball Guns??



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I know some might laugh, but i think having a paintball gun(esp in tough states to get a lic gun) This might be a good option..what do you think? Im telling you they hurt..lol


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

As a weapon for defense? I dont think so. While it hurts, especially if the paint balls are frozen it amounts to little more than a "harassing agent", as I refer to it as.

I will tell you though where paint ball guns make a difference...training! They are an excellent method of training on tactics and movement drills, especially when you have a "designated bad guy" who can shoot back at you! They arent as good as simunitions but they are a hell of a lot cheaper though. I lost count of the hours us guys in the armory had to play "bad guy" or "Hostage Taker" for the SEAL teams at our bases. Getting lit up like a light bulb really suxs but it taught me how to dish it out every bit as good as I took it though!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah you're right that sounds like some great advice.. I'm thinking of probably buy a new paintball gun and use it as practice.. thanks again


----------



## Wolfsbane (Jul 20, 2013)

I've used paintball and airsoft as training for years, from one-on-one and one-versus-two in the woods and indoors to team battles, sometimes hundreds of participants for a weekend across 300-500 acres, the tools are different and the engagement ranges limited but it helps with stealth, communications, etc.

Paintball guns can fire pepperballs, and heavier ammunition with some real punch, so-called "less lethal" - FN makes a weapon for the police and military, I have an SA-8 for pepperball ammo and such - I imagine there are times when I might use it at TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I was going to mention the pepper spray paintballs as well, I understand they are über effective, 

I think a setup that you could eject pepper spray outside your door via a nozzle would be a great deterrent as well. Bad guy comes down the hallway to your apartment just dust the whole corridor with pepper.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Pepperball launchers...Super effective no, super fun to shoot illegal aliens and spot them like cheetahs, Hell yes!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do know they hurt....personal experience!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, forget paintball. Too expensive, and after awhile the paint will go bad and the balls lose their shape. Lot's of issues with paintball. Plus, that big tub up there can get in the way, you need to refill air canisters. Generally a pain in the ass.

However, Airsoft is another story. My 18 year old is into it. He has an M4 that you cant tell tell the difference between it and a real one. They are battery operated and the BB's they shoot are inexpensive. Semi, burst or full auto. They're pretty bad ass. 1:1 scale, weights are negligible. SWAT teams use them for training. And they HURT LIKE A BITCH!!! If you have an aggressor that's not "determined" or under the influence of drugs, you could generally send them running, with lots of welts, bruises and even some broken skin. Especially on full auto. With a determined aggressor, you might find yourself getting your ass handed to you.

They're fun, not too expensive (but there are some "cadillac" models out there - $$$$) and great training aids for working on sight/target acquisition/tactics. But forget paintball. You're talking Matchlock vs. Modern. Paintball is outdated.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

One option "although difficult to get a hold of" for paintball guns- As a non-lethal alternative, there is paintball ammo that is made that contains a charge of tear gas that erupts on contact. This is a weapon that many prisons here in FL use to quell riots. I am not sure what it takes to acquire this ammo, but this, coupled with a quality, full automatic paintball gun, seems to me to be VERY effective.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Have seen pepper balls fail too many times. How ever there was one fairly hilarious time when an inmate thought that by stripping naked he would intimidate us. Another pulled his suicide blanket over his head and torso but left his butt hanging out, that's entertainment!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I have an huge problem. I can only get an Paintball Gun legal. Anything with Gunpowder require an Licence who cost a lot of €.

So an Paintball Gun is the best option. I got for some € Hardrubber Balls but the are on the way.
Can anyone recommend an Paintball Gun with hight pressure behind.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A group of about 10-15 of us played paintball over a 35 acre wooded property with a lake and about 30 buildings for about 5 years back when I was in my 20s. Different rules and players from time to time, even had several local cops and state troopers join in regularly, we kept extra guns around so we always had a nice mix of newbies and experienced professionals to practice with. 

Great training and good exercise, something I wouldn't mind getting back into.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I do not want my people to believe it is acceptable to shoot each other with a paint ball gun or any other kind of gun unless deadly force if required. Here on our farm, deer, squirrel rabbits dogs and cats get shot, it is a done deal and it is terminal. Every one knows when you pull the trigger it is terminal and permanent even the eight year old. I believe that video games and the like glorifying shooting at each other adversely effects the week minded. And their fore should not be encouraged


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I dont want kill anyone but what do you will do then the boarder are open and you can reach SK, CZ, HU in 30min - 60min.
The thieves cross the Boarder and rush back home with money and jewellery and other stuff. When the come into your house what do you want to do?
Call the Police? On a Bussy Day you can wait +30min.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BG breaks in you shoot him or at him with a paint ball gun...good luck. Please have card with next of Kin listed in right front pocket.
No you would be better off with a baseball bat.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> No you would be better off with a baseball bat.


And the end i go to jail because i beat an harmless traumatised Iraqi who search for food...
That is the reality. I can do anything if the guy who enter my House attack me first. East European Gangs also carry some kind of Handgun.

An Paintball Gun with Rubber Amor is an good and in my Country an legal way for self defence.
I can learn aim and shoot with reusable Rubber Ammo. Do you know what a Taser cost? omg... to much. every shot cost 50€ to!
And Pepperspray go only 10m wide.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

An German Artikel about self defence: Hannover: Angeklagter wegen Tötung des Einbrechers verurteilt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
A 41 Year old men hear noise open the door and shot one of a group of young men.
The News dont tell where the was. Inside an Building or "just on his ground".

How the send him for 3 Years in Jail.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can't seriously consider a paint ball gun as a means of protection. As Smitty said you would do better with a baseball bat or long knife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got to vote with Prepared One, A paintball gun for self protection is foolishness. I keep pepper spray around for my lady friend and it would be much more effective than a paintball gun in in a house it has plenty of range.

If .50 cents a shot is too much money for your wallet you need a second job. It takes a lot of practice to become proficient with a weapon.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

If a paintball gun is truly all you can afford, or use, then go for it. Fire for the face, an unprotected face shot will force someone to duck and cover at least. I have trained shooting while being shot with a paintball gun, it is an effective distraction, but not a man stopper.

Paintball shots to the face while approaching target, then paintball gun as club until attacker is down, or paintball gun is in small pieces. Then it's hand to hand baby!

If the intruder is armed with a gun or knife, you are toast.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> If the intruder is armed with a gun or knife, you are toast.


Knife vs. Paintball Gun -> Long Range PP, Short Range i took my own Knife (and/ or my Gloves).


> but not a man stopper.


no is not but its legal!!! 
Crossbow:
+ Penetration
+ Cheap Arrow
- Reload Time

Taser:
+ bringe someone down
- expencive training
- only 1people with 1shot
- slow reload time
- only some shout without battery recharching

Pepperspray:
~ not legal in the most European Country
+ make the intruder blind
+ "cheap"
- short range (400ml 10m...)
- possible to harm yourself



> As Smitty said you would do better with a baseball bat or long knife.


*And for long and medium range?*


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Before I would go with a paintball gun, I'd take up using a sling shot. Are they legal in your country? It would take some practice but I promise you it can drop a full grown man. Don't believe me ask Goliath.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Don't believe me ask Goliath.


5m oke how about 50m or 100m? The major problem is aiming.


> Are they legal in your country?


Yes everything without Gun Powder and Knife with a Blade on 2 Sides.
I carry every time when I leave the House an Boot Knife with me. The Lawyer told me its better when the Knife is visible.

Aiming and Fire rate are my major concern. Getting Green Paint in the Face can also be an good defence strategy.
The target is defence my Home until the Police arrive.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a paint ball gun just because I like to see projectiles flying through the air. Then, I noticed, one evening, a family of four raccoons six feet away in my kitchen, chowing down on cat food. I chased them back out the pet door, and the next night woke up and they were sleeping at the foot of my bed. My cats, the ingrates, were all sitting up at the pillows, watching. I chased the raccoons back out the open window. A couple nights later they were back in the kitchen, and I went after them with the paint ball gun. In her haste, the big fat momma **** got kinda stuck for a minute in the pet door and took a number of rounds in tender spots. She finally got through and I went out and sniped them a bit in the trees, trying to make the back yard less hospitable. I never saw them again after that. The best part? Finishing up painting the laundry room...most fun painting I ever had, and who really cares about a few holes in the sheet rock?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I would not rule out paintball entirely. In an EOW situation it may be handy to have a non-lethal deterrent. Think about it, you go and kill a man for getting into your corn crib and there may be a lotta people who want to kill you. You can't undo that stuff.

But using a paintball gun to run off kids in the field, or make a point to some arse could be a viable option. Think it like a long range punch. People get over being punched, but you kill a man and you will likely have started a blood-feud. Even in the apocalypse there will be consequences. 

Tazers, paintball guns, and non-lethal devices would have uses. If your cow gets in the crops are you gonna shoot it dead or just chase it outta there?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> But using a paintball gun to run off kids in the field, or make a point to some arse could be a viable option. Think it like a long range punch. People get over being punched, but you kill a man and you will likely have started a blood-feud. Even in the apocalypse there will be consequences.


My biggest fear is that east European Gangs who search for Money crawl over the fence and try to enter the House.

There is also an Option...


















but replace plastic with steel *gg*.
My favorite Tool Field Knife 78. Made in Austria. (Beware "Survival Knife 81 or its in Austria also called "Field Knife 81" its an illegal Weapon in the most Country!!!)

Hmm does nobody here ever use an Paint Ball Gun with hight Power????


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

User Name said:


> Hmm does nobody here ever use an Paint Ball Gun with hight Power????


Most paintball guns you rent are turned down to 320 fps which can still raise a nasty welt. We used to limit ours to 360 fps because we often took longer shots.(many paintball guns are adjustable).

Pushing the paintball much over 480 fps often made the ball break up in the barrel requiring a barrel cleaning before you could shoot again.

Once I had a new paintball gun and was about to calibrate it. Brother 1 saw brother 2 walking towards us and about 100 yds away so brother 1 took a shot with the new gun. He hit brother 2 (who was wearing a thin jacket) in the ribs dropping him. Massive bruise on the ribcage. I immediately tested the gun over the chronograph. That just out of the box paintball gun was shooting almost 800 fps, That's almost as fast at a 45ACP.

I'd forgotten that story when I earlier posted about using a paintball gun as a weapon was stupid. Perhaps as Rotten Ralph suggested it may make a good non lethal deterrent when you absolutely know the other guy isn't armed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

like rubber bullets for your paintball gun
Amazon.com : Reballs Reusable Balls, .68 Caliber Balls for Paintball Markers, 100rounds, Gen X Gxg Zballs. : Practice Paintballs : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

i got this: .68 Cal. Hard Rubber Paintball sub. for Self-Defense, Target, Wildlife Control | eBay
Shipping: US $13,70 -> that is extreme cheap!!!!

hmm so what kind of paintball marker you can recommend?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If someone took a roman candle and shot sparks at you, the natural response would be to take cover or run away even if you aware that they are not lethal.

I think a paintball gun could inspire that same response. 

with that said, do you want to bet your life on it? I probably wouldn't.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> with that said, do you want to bet your life on it?


There are not many legal ways. Get a Gun is qite impossible. I would need several psychological Test also writing a Letter why I think that I need a Gun and it cost a lot!
It would be a little easier if I could get an Hunting Licence but the cost also and I must go hunting and yes shot an Deer, Boar,... also cost a lot.
The Price for an Glock are +1000€ and require an Gun Save for the Gun and a Several Save for the Ammo. Carry a Gun are not allowed in Public Transport so I have to take a Taxi who cost a lot....

An Paintball Marker is the best solution. I can carry them on Public Transport and there is no registration and nothing. And the best thing is nobody care about.

If you have an better solution you can told me.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Sounds like you want a gun where only the most outstanding citizens are allowed to have them( and criminals). 

I would suggest that you become an outstanding citizen.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

hmm a Gun is not necessary. A Paintball Marker with some force behind are enough. If I want kill someone there is a nice tool for it called knife *gg*.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Please clarify. What do you want the paint gun for?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

shooting hard rubber balls (who are on the way) on a target.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is what I love about the Prepper Forums; 35 posts about some dude who lives in a country where he cannot get proper protection from evil and is considering getting a paintball gun for protection?

Yes my friends, the world has done gone crazy...


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Yes my friends, the world has done gone crazy...


not the world just the people.
It was not my idea killing innocent people and start a new world war. Now we are the victims. The crazy Angy invite everyone on the World to come to Germany.
So the People come and make a lot of trouble here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I never thought of using a paintball gun as a non lethal deterrent. I have one stored somewhere around here from my younger days... We used to raise some hell around the neighborhood with frozen paintballs. May have to dig the ole gal outta storage and get the tank filled. Maybe some of those hard rubber balls too.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

[/QUOTE]
Quite interesting, I had just got around to watching this video. Couple of points here though: #1 the guy having the gun knows the guy with the knife is coming at him, so it rules out element of surprise, and the fumbling around nervousness of it, point one for the knife. #2 the guy with the gun is in no way glued to the one spot allowing the knife man to make his attack, meaning he can move giving him more time to ready his weapon. Assuming he has room to move he can just jump out of the way then shoot him. It is interesting though, something to think about.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I may be crazy , but when I was a kid " 10 to 12 years old " the boys I hung out with played army in the woods with BB guns . We could only hit below the chest . We came out with some nice red dots on us . Thank God for blue jeans thy took a beaten .


----------



## willedwards (Feb 24, 2016)

Probably not.

1) I'd like to see you stock enough C02 to last a long-term shtf scenario

2) The only viable option is rubber rounds or marbles(they get pretty expensive)

3) They are LOUD compared to a crossbow or slingshot, both of which can actually kill a man

4) you have to "drop" the rounds onto target when shooting distances

I think you are better off with a spring airsoft gun for driving PESTS( stray dogs, cats and rats), not humans


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

sorry the points in the next years a civil war will start and there is something to hace.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

so the situation get everyday more bad. Any recommendation for an good paintball gun?


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

Try freezing the paintballs and turn it up over 300 fps. Perhaps find a .68 cal round ball mold from a black powder supplier if it exists and try that. The air probably won't push them that far, lead Is heavy. These things never came up when I played paintball.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not even believing this thread is on a serious prepper site. Are you kidding?

Screw the paintball and airsoft crap... you better be training with live ammo....and maybe...maybe a .177 pellet rifle for trigger control. The rest is for playtime and won't do crap for you when the SHTF.

There are plenty of Paintball and Airsoft forums.... for kiddies to post on. All fun and games. SHTF is for serious people looking to SURVIVE and THRIVE....not have fun.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I know some might laugh, but i think having a paintball gun(esp in tough states to get a lic gun) This might be a good option..what do you think? Im telling you they hurt..lol


Sorry didn't read all the posts, but I've though about this before....

A homeless child approaches your retreat looking for hand outs and so what do you do???

Well a few placed paint balls will run the runt off and let the people goading her to do that, at least the pleading child card is off the table.

No body hurt, and probably some live saved storming your compound.

Just saying....

Of course the better choice is to get out of a state that violates the 2nd.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Are you kidding?


No... I would need for every Gun an Licence. That mean the are in an Database. So if a Riot start or the situation got worse the can and someone say the will collect all Guns.
The Gun must be locked in a Gun Safe for 24/7 and the Ammo must also be in an separated Ammo Safe.

An Paintball "Gun" dont need any Paper or must be registered anywhere!!!


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

User Name said:


> No... I would need for every Gun an Licence. That mean the are in an Database. So if a Riot start or the situation got worse the can and someone say the will collect all Guns.
> The Gun must be locked in a Gun Safe for 24/7 and the Ammo must also be in an separated Ammo Safe.
> 
> An Paintball "Gun" dont need any Paper or must be registered anywhere!!!


Can you get a shotgun where you live?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

not whitout registration (and huge paperwork.)


----------

